# Lady Justice



## Rica_Patin (Apr 16, 2015)

Lady Justice by Ogino Ken (Weekly Shonen Jump)


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Debut issue cover


----------



## Patrick (May 14, 2015)

Plotless fanservice manga?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2015)

Something about this art looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Something about this art looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it.



Something about it reminds me of Gintama.


----------



## Geomancer (May 14, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Something about this art looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it.



Medaka Box 2.0 maybe?


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

Oneshot RAW here if anyone wants to take a look


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 14, 2015)

It's a superhero manga trying to run in the same magazine as Boku no Hero Academia.  Let's start the countdown to its cancellation.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> Something about it reminds me of Gintama.



I agree with this I think it is the coloring that makes me think of Gintama.



Geomancer said:


> Medaka Box 2.0 maybe?



Yeah the art at least has been giving me Medaka Box vibes. 



Succubus said:


> Oneshot RAW here if anyone wants to take a look



Thanks will look into it when I have time.



Catalyst75 said:


> It's a superhero manga trying to run in the same magazine as Boku no Hero Academia.  Let's start the countdown to its cancellation.



Yeah, that is the real danger in all of this. If it can't differentiate itself enough it won't be able to survive next to BnHA in Jump.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 16, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Plotless fanservice manga?



Seems like it.................. Still looks kind of interesting though.



Geomancer said:


> Medaka Box 2.0 maybe?



Not even close.



For some reason her eyes kind of bugs me a little.


----------



## MrCinos (May 17, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> It's a superhero manga trying to run in the same magazine as Boku no Hero Academia.  Let's start the countdown to its cancellation.


Same thoughts here.

MC's char design is terrible IMO.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 17, 2015)

I think this will do ok.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 17, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I think this will do ok.



I think you're absolutely wrong.
All 3 of these new series (except for maybe Straighten Up) are just fodder.


----------



## Patrick (May 17, 2015)

The oneshot isn't promising. Artstyle is alright but it's a bit sloppy at times, the action is really mediocre, I can't detect anything close to a plot and even the fanservice it was supposed to be good at sucks.


----------



## kippp3 (May 18, 2015)

I like the girl's design. The fanservice (and humor) however sucks. The whole thing with her eyes being different colours is pretty cool too. I wonder if she's an alien or some sort of experiment. It's too bad the manga isn't more serious


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 25, 2015)

First chapter was pretty fun...albeit it generic. Art is quite nice too. Dunno, might read the first few chapters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 27, 2015)

Eh, kinda hoped there would be some actual real plot progression by now. At least we learned the significance of her name? Dunno, pure fanservice...main dude was in basically same situation as the first chapter, everything got resolved far too easily. Hoping the main antagonist or some shit gets introduced soon.

I'll give it 1 more chapter, but this is probably a drop.


----------



## rajin (Jun 16, 2015)

*
daily prayers
daily prayers
daily prayers*


----------



## rajin (Aug 3, 2015)

*Lady justice 12 Raw*
*Chapter 39*



*Chapter 39*
*Chapter 39*
*Chapter 39*
*Chapter 39*
*Chapter 39*
*Chapter 39
*


----------



## sightlessreality (Aug 3, 2015)

rajin said:


> Exert
> [/B]


Thanks.


----------



## JesusBaby (Aug 24, 2015)

If only the author drew more stuff like this it wouldn't be on the verge of cancellation :'(


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2015)

Well that was quick, lol. Whatever...here's hoping at least some full on hentai gets made from it. Considering the art was the only redeeming quality, I say that is a pretty fair trade off.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2015)

And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2015)

OS said:


> And nothing of value was lost



 This shit sucked anyway.


----------



## sightlessreality (Sep 5, 2015)

I disagree on it sucking. The chapters got better after 5.


----------

